# Is it just me or no jobs in Dubai? (Fresh Graduate)



## Fresher (Aug 16, 2015)

Hello all,

I've recently graduated from a prestigious Dubai university with a U.S degree (BBA in Marketing)

The 4 year program cost about 400,000 AED all expenses considered, excluding accommodation. 

I have 2 years of experience that I have acquired throughout my studies. (Part time jobs mainly, nothing career specific) which had me making roughly 5k a month on average.

My purpose of posting on this forum is to ask whether or not there is currently a shortage of jobs in Dubai, or whether I am doing something wrong in my attempts to find a "good" job.

I started applying for fresh graduate jobs in December upon graduation, feeling confident and hopeful.

My high hopes eventually faded away after not being noticed for months, even when applying for internships that do not offer any pay. (I'm talking about applying for the "good/known" companies)

At that point, i started applying for the "bad/unknown" companies.

My first interview was in a run down office the size of a studio apartment. The interviewer took a look at my CV, shrugged it off, and offered me a job as a Telemarketer for 2k a month which I refused.

The other interview I got as a marketer required me to know Autocad (something engineers use) - That was an unpaid internship.

I then stopped applying to "bad/unknown" companies.

(I know I have to start somewhere as a fresh graduate, but I would at least like to start on the correct path)

Eventually, I gave up on marketing jobs, especially since there is a weird notion in Dubai where the majority of the advertisements that I have seen either require marketing graduates to also be excellent in the use of photoshop (something graphic designers use) or to be flat out salesmen with salesmen salaries but with extra work behind the scenes doing marketing tasks. I now seek any other alternative besides sales.

Some of my friends who graduated with me found jobs at 8k-12k with the use of "connections" or "wasta" weeks after their graduation. (They are all expatriates, like myself)

The rest of my friends are in the same predicament as I am.

My 2 questions are the following:

Is there currently a shortage of jobs in Dubai and should I wait or start planning to relocate?

Is it possible to legitimately get a respectful job without the use of "wasta" or "connections" ?

Also, I would appreciate any advice that might help us in our job search.

Thank you for taking the time to read.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Most of the marketing employees at our hospital are good at using photoshop. A salary of 2000K for a fresh graduate with zero experience won't surprise me at all here in GCC.


----------



## Fresher (Aug 16, 2015)

A.Abbass said:


> Most of the marketing employees at our hospital are good at using photoshop. A salary of 2000K for a fresh graduate with zero experience won't surprise me at all here in GCC.


Cashiers, delivery boys, and waiters make more than 2,000 AED a month, and they do not require a degree.

I'm sorry to say good companies usually leave Photoshop work to the professionals, unless they are trying to be cost effective, in which case means they don't pay well.

I bet you are paid well though, since you tip 10% to everything and 15% to the Shisha man. I've never heard of anyone tipping the watchmen though, their presence usually bothers me as they come off as too invasive in my opinion.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Fresher said:


> Cashiers, delivery boys, and waiters make more than 2,000 AED a month, and they do not require a degree.
> 
> I'm sorry to say good companies usually leave Photoshop work to the professionals, unless they are trying to be cost effective, in which case means they don't pay well.
> 
> I bet you are paid well though, since you tip 10% to everything and 15% to the Shisha man. I've never heard of anyone tipping the watchmen though, their presence usually bothers me as they come off as too invasive in my opinion.


Tipping is not always about trying to avoid appearing cheap. Sometimes you feel like helpings others. If everything is done quickly and efficiently I won't mind tipping. Otherwise if my watchman is a lazy and useless fella why would I bother to tip him.

And after 10 years of hard work, if I am not getting well paid I wouldn't be here anyway.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Do I smell a Rascal using a nom de plume ?


----------



## Fresher (Aug 16, 2015)

A.Abbass said:


> Tipping is not always about trying to avoid appearing cheap. Sometimes you feel like helpings others. If everything is done quickly and efficiently I won't mind tipping. Otherwise if my watchman is a lazy and useless fella why would I bother to tip him.
> 
> And after 10 years of hard work, if I am not getting well paid I wouldn't be here anyway.


I totally agree, tipping should only be done when its well deserved. I definitely don't think one should tip people just to be nice or to showoff to others that they have money.

I guess I don't know much about watchmen in Dubai as the house I live in doesn't have one; however, I guess I've had a negative perception about them for the longest time since when I visit various friend's apartments they never bother to stop me and ask where I was going at the reception. 

Yet again Dubai is a pretty safe country, so I can understand why they don't now that I've put some thought into it.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Do I smell a Rascal using a nom de plume ?


Hardly, the punctuation and grammar aren't up to my exacting standards.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

For the most part the market is starting to slow, and you're educated in an area that's generally oversupplied anyway. 

On a personal level, your first mistake was to wait till you graduated to apply. I'd be applying 6-9 months in advance, especially in a market this slow. Even if you're too early, you're in someone's head and front-and-centre for a future intake.
unpaid internships (for the record, ours are paid) for the experience and brand on their CVs.


----------



## Fresher (Aug 16, 2015)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> For the most part the market is starting to slow, and you're educated in an area that's generally oversupplied anyway.
> 
> On a personal level, your first mistake was to wait till you graduated to apply. I'd be applying 6-9 months in advance, especially in a market this slow. Even if you're too early, you're in someone's head and front-and-centre for a future intake.
> unpaid internships (for the record, ours are paid) for the experience and brand on their CVs.


Thank you for your reply.

I was told time and time again that I should have started applying in advance before I graduated, yet I was naive and crowded with my part time job/education.

Part of me thought that things would be easier since I have an advantage over other students due to my 2 years of part time work, sadly I couldn't have been more wrong:baby:

I'm currently considering an unpaid 6 month internship at a regular company with a job other than that of my major. 

It is not exactly a Branded/internationally recognized company but I guess I'm left with no options?

I wonder if that is a good decision to make.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Fresher said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> I was told time and time again that I should have started applying in advance before I graduated, yet I was naive and crowded with my part time job/education.
> 
> ...


I manage the middle east graduate program for a global consulting firm. Internships count very strongly as experience when we're considering candidates.

Generally we focus on motivational aspects around why our firm, why consulting, and how they've shown ambition, perseverance and resilience; but, experience can sometimes be enough to tip the scales when considering two equally competent candidates.

I'd strongly suggest anything over nothing. I've had to turn some candidates away whom I've liked, simply because I know their unwillingness for any employment during their studies, is a sure fire sign that they're not going to push themselves hard.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Just a FYI but there are no prestigious Dubai universities regardless of what degree you have.

As a hiring manager I don't think I've ever hired anyone who went to university in Dubai. I know squat about the local universities and no, it doesn't make a difference if it's a cash cow branch of an US or Australian or UK university. If I see a CV with Wollongong University, Dubai and another one with Wollongong University, Australia, I'm giving a lot more weight to the latter. It all comes down to proven standards, which the local universities do not have.

The sad reality is that in this market finding a decently paying graduate role, especially in a vastly oversubscribed industry such as 'marketing', does rely on the connection" or wasta you referred to. If your parents were in a position to spend 400,000 AED on your university education, surely they must also be in a position to know people who might be looking to hire a fresh graduate, or at least give you an unpaid internship for six months to a year, just to give you the experience you need?

I'm not saying they need to be extremely well connected, but can't they ask around their friends and make a few inquiries, set up several informational conversations between you and a couple of their friends about the sector they work in? This doesn't guarantee a job, of course, but it puts you in their mind and they may know of a possible role in another company. Or something comes up a few months later and they think back to you. 

Last but not least, what about your home country? 




Fresher said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've recently graduated from a prestigious Dubai university with a U.S degree (BBA in Marketing)
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

There are enough Marketing Executive (graduate level) positions out there with all the main retail companies. Start looking on Linked In and Bayt rather than Dubizzle and follow the plethora of job advice that's been on here before - a dedicated cover letter for each job, no spelling mistakes or bad grammer, examples of work etc


----------



## SummerGlow (Jun 18, 2013)

I graduated from the UK, and also came to Dubai with 2 years experience. I settled for a job offering me 4000AED per month ( a big mistake) as it was a start up company,i loved the concept and was promised a raise in salary as long as sales start to pick up. My biggest mistake was staying for nearly 2 years living off promises.

I have now resigned and came back to my senses. Dubai is not very welcoming for people that want to start their careers as you will not be offered much unless you actually have connections that can help you out.

Money for me initially wasnt the driving force, i wanted experience and wanted to love what i do, which all turned sour after a while.

So if anyone knows anyone looking for HR/Recruitment people do let me know


----------



## SummerGlow (Jun 18, 2013)

Fresher said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've recently graduated from a prestigious Dubai university with a U.S degree (BBA in Marketing)
> 
> ...



When did you graduate? How long have you been looking? Summer is normally the low reason as most of the Hiring Managers are away on holidays. You should also not overlook internships (low paid/unpaid) as long as they LEAD you somewhere.


----------



## Fresher (Aug 16, 2015)

Thank you all for your replies, they are all highly appreciated.




TallyHo said:


> Just a FYI but there are no prestigious Dubai universities regardless of what degree you have.


I'm fully aware of that, I'm just trying to stand tall as I got a degree that is issued by the U.S and is recognized by the U.S  (that still beats other degrees out there doesn't it?)



TallyHo said:


> If your parents were in a position to spend 400,000 AED on your university education, surely they must also be in a position to know people who might be looking to hire a fresh graduate


About that, I have issues getting a job with the use of connections, because due to the nature of job vacancies that pop out of thin air, they normally don't require you to do any real work (you'll be pampered and somewhat "forced" into that position) so as it might be beneficial on the short run, it is definitely detrimental on the long run as years will pass and one would not have gained any real experience.

As far as being given priority for a position that requires someone to do real work, none of those have popped up yet.

I also helped pay for my tuition fees by the way, as it was why I worked during my studies .



TallyHo said:


> Last but not least, what about your home country?


Unfortunately, my home country is not an option.



SummerGlow said:


> When did you graduate? How long have you been looking? Summer is normally the low reason as most of the Hiring Managers are away on holidays. You should also not overlook internships (low paid/unpaid) as long as they LEAD you somewhere.


Graduated since December.

Did not bother applying for jobs before and during Ramadan, as companies don't normally hire during that time.

But other than that, been applying whenever I got the chance.

I have been looking at internships that lead somewhere, unfortunately the internships that matter are quickly whisked away by people who know people.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Fresher said:


> Graduated since December.
> 
> Did not bother applying for jobs before and during Ramadan, as companies don't normally hire during that time.


Ramadan was about 6-7 months after December. Are you actually serious about getting a job? If you could earn 5K a month during your internships, what is stopping you from doing the same things? There are few "marketing" roles in UAE which are going to get you to be the head of marketing in Unilever (or whatever else the gold standard is).

If you can get a job through connections, get one and keep looking out. If I were to hire someone, I will give more weightage to candidates who have been working (even though that may be without a lot of "learning") versus someone who has had no jobs.

I certainly don't want to be the first employer for someone who has been jobless for the better part of a year.


----------



## SummerGlow (Jun 18, 2013)

Fresher said:


> Thank you all for your replies, they are all highly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even after Ramadan things are still slow. From September onward things should start picking up.


----------



## Fresher (Aug 16, 2015)

rsinner said:


> Ramadan was about 6-7 months after December. Are you actually serious about getting a job? If you could earn 5K a month during your internships, what is stopping you from doing the same things? There are few "marketing" roles in UAE which are going to get you to be the head of marketing in Unilever (or whatever else the gold standard is).
> 
> If you can get a job through connections, get one and keep looking out. If I were to hire someone, I will give more weightage to candidates who have been working (even though that may be without a lot of "learning") versus someone who has had no jobs.
> 
> I certainly don't want to be the first employer for someone who has been jobless for the better part of a year.


I never said I earned 5k during internships, I said they were part time jobs.

Internships are usually full time jobs.

Ramadan started on 18th of June and ended on 17th of July to be exact. No one is going to hire you to start working in May so that you may end up working half days in June and July when most businesses are not able to function at their optimum level and still get a full salary.

I'd hate to boast, but I'd like to mention that I worked part time at one of the top companies in UAE, hence the good pay for a part time job.

I think I'm pretty serious about finding a job, especially since I worked part time jobs for 2 years making about 5k a month. How much were you making as a student?

It really bothers me that you failed to read or understand my post properly and continued to reply negatively without providing anything intelligent or supportive to someone seeking advice.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Fresher said:


> It really bothers me that you failed to read or understand my post properly and continued to reply negatively without providing anything intelligent or supportive to someone seeking advice.


If that _really bothers_ you I'm glad you don't work for me.


----------



## Fresher (Aug 16, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> If that _really bothers_ you I'm glad you don't work for me.


I'd be worried if I had to work for you your preferred method of communication would be through the forums since it seems like it is your full time job


----------



## Fresher (Aug 16, 2015)

Thank you all to those who were supportive and helpful.

I guess the smarter thing to do is look for more jobs rather than post on forums.

Goodbye and good luck to all of you


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Fresher said:


> How much were you making as a student?


If it makes you feel any better, I made about 15K USD in 2 months while I was a student. This was an internship. I also had scholarships for part of my fees, and a student loan for about half. I paid the student loan off in about 6 months after I graduated. It helped that my whole 16 years of education was far less than the 400K AED you spent.
Happy? Now that we are done with seeing each other's d!cks, how does my situation help you? 

Ramadan was 6 months after December, which is more than enough time for someone to get recruited. If you decided to not seriously seek employment, that is your decision - I think it was wrong and nothing you say will change my mind (and maybe nothing I say will change your mind).



Fresher said:


> It really bothers me that you failed to read or understand my post properly and continued to reply negatively without providing anything intelligent or supportive to someone seeking advice.


I hope your marketing skills are better than your reading comprehension skills. I "advised" you to get that job which apparently you can get but choose not to get.

Good luck.


----------



## SummerGlow (Jun 18, 2013)

Fresher said:


> I never said I earned 5k during internships, I said they were part time jobs.
> 
> Internships are usually full time jobs.
> 
> ...


Why dont you get a part-time job then while you are looking for something full time?


----------



## SummerGlow (Jun 18, 2013)

rsinner said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I made about 15K USD in 2 months while I was a student. This was an internship. I also had scholarships for part of my fees, and a student loan for about half. I paid the student loan off in about 6 months after I graduated. It helped that my whole 16 years of education was far less than the 400K AED you spent.
> Happy? Now that we are done with seeing each other's d!cks, how does my situation help you?
> 
> Ramadan was 6 months after December, which is more than enough time for someone to get recruited. If you decided to not seriously seek employment, that is your decision - I think it was wrong and nothing you say will change my mind (and maybe nothing I say will change your mind).
> ...


Take it easy, you are taking his post wayyyy to seriously


----------



## Fresher (Aug 16, 2015)

rsinner said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I made about 15K USD in 2 months while I was a student. This was an internship. I also had scholarships for part of my fees, and a student loan for about half. I paid the student loan off in about 6 months after I graduated. It helped that my whole 16 years of education was far less than the 400K AED you spent.
> Happy? Now that we are done with seeing each other's d!cks, how does my situation help you?
> 
> Ramadan was 6 months after December, which is more than enough time for someone to get recruited. If you decided to not seriously seek employment, that is your decision - I think it was wrong and nothing you say will change my mind (and maybe nothing I say will change your mind).
> ...


Wow.

Someone's having a bad day.

I'm starting to wonder how hard you must be to deal with if you're the type who always assumes things out of thin air as often as you did with your two posts.

I'm not sure where you got the idea that I could "apparently get a job" yet "I choose not to" as I have never mentioned that.

I did however mention that I used to have a part time job, during my studies.

It also wasn't me who spent 400k, I merely helped my parents with the payments by working part time.

Nowhere did I post something that suggested that I was not serious in seeking employment.

You have a lot of typos by the way for someone who claims others don't understand English. Did you say you had 16 years of education?

Its quite certain at this point that its not my "reading comprehension skills" that need to be good.

Judging by your personality to quickly jump at any situation possible to try and belittle other people only makes me think that you're in a powerless position in life, especially since you jumped at the one thing you knew about me which was that I had a marketing degree and tried to use it against me.

Therefore, I'll believe you made 900 AED a day as a student as long as you believe that my dad is the real Elvis Presley.

Anyways, just calm down, relax and enjoy life. Its just the internet, don't take it too seriously.


----------



## taliacottage (Dec 2, 2014)

Fresher said:


> I guess the smarter thing to do is look for more jobs rather than post on forums.


Good idea


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> I manage the middle east graduate program for a global consulting firm. Internships count very strongly as experience when we're considering candidates.
> 
> Generally we focus on motivational aspects around why our firm, why consulting, and how they've shown ambition, perseverance and resilience; but, experience can sometimes be enough to tip the scales when considering two equally competent candidates.
> 
> I'd strongly suggest anything over nothing. I've had to turn some candidates away whom I've liked, simply because I know their unwillingness for any employment during their studies, is a sure fire sign that they're not going to push themselves hard.


Hmm, so only the graduate program or also people with few years experience!? Maybe you could be my 'Wasta' if I wanted to go into consulting firms from Big4 Advisory! in a few years!  hahah


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Mustii said:


> Hmm, so only the graduate program or also people with few years experience!? Maybe you could be my 'Wasta' if I wanted to go into consulting firms from Big4 Advisory! in a few years!  hahah


Our program is a mixture of fresh grads as young as 21, and older candidates in their 30s who went back to university.

The eligibility criteria are:

People who completed their most recent degree within the last 18 months or so. i.e. 2015 candidates graduated in 2014/2015.
Preference for Arabic speakers, with limited slots for non-Arabic speakers (and these may be removed)
Preference for nationals or Arab nationals

Our program is around 60% GCC nationals and increasing, as our emphasis is on nationalisation.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

There goes your job someday.



Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Our program is around 60% GCC nationals and increasing, as our emphasis is on nationalisation.


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

Only skimmed through this thread, but I feel you buddy! 
Am also in the same boat-fresh graduate from a US university and decided to do research on the UAE job market. I'd always assumed things-that because Dubai was 'expanding' they'd constantly be on the lookout for fresh talent. 
Practically all the companies I'm interested in are hiring people with experience. 

Fortunately, I am not actively seeking a job in the UAE. I applied for a Master's degree at an overseas university which I'll be starting next month, but am also keeping an eye open because if I ever want to 'settle down' and get a job, it would be in Dubai. 

Still, consider yourself lucky. Graduates of that shiny prestigious American university in Dubai are more likely to get a job than some unfortunate graduate of a 'university' in Al Garhoud or Al Quoz 3. People with your qualifications (BBA) are in high demand. It is just a matter of time. One strategy would be to find any job (even in a company/position that doesn't appeal to you), gain some real work experience (as opposed to internships/part-time work during uni years) and of course network. In a few years you can then apply somewhere you'd like to work. 
Of course, there is real danger in signing up for a job that leads to nowhere. Don't sign up for a job that would actually make it harder to transition later on. That 2k-a-month telemarketing gig would be a bad example, as no reputable marketing/management consultancy/bank/airline would want to hire you with that on your CV. Especially if you're Pakistan/Indian-we all know that certain nationalities get 'pigeonholed' into certain occupations/salary levels so don't put yourself in a position you'd regret and can't climb out of.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> There goes your job someday.


Ha!

Practically all of them tell me they've no idea how I manage to put up with them all. Most of our business also tells me they couldn't do it themselves. 

I think they're saying I'm a mug :noidea:


----------



## desiboy89 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi,

I was in the same position early last year so I can completely relate- graduated from an Indian university here in Dubai, with a year of work experience, and left it till too late to look for a job,

I eventually accepted a 4 month internship at an unknown consultancy firm paying me 1500AED a month, which atleast gave me 4 more months to look for a job. I was also quite picky about the kind of role I wanted, which in hindsight, was not the smartest move. I finally got a job after 6 months of trying through a contact I made on Linkedin,

A few tips I would give you are:

1.) Try asking friends/family for any references you have. Go out and meet people, and be honest and upfront with them

2.) Linkedin is your friend. Register for a Linkedin premium account, connect with people in the industry you are looking for, who you think will be in a position to make a hiring decision. Try not to connect with HR too much, as they will generally keep your resume on file. Send people inmails on linkedin which you can do through your premium account, Inmails are definitely valued over regular messages

3.) Get in touch with bayt.com or a similar job site to enhance your CV and tailor it to this market and the industry you want to work in 

4.) There are a number of networking events which happen through the year. Most of these are industry-specific, so look out for the industry which you want to work for, and target going to these events. Most of these are free, so it shouldn't be an added expense

Of course, these are completely my views and what I did to get my job. In fact, I am looking for a change in job at the moment, and am doing the exact same things I did last year, it's going well so far!

One thing which you have in your favour is from now till January is probably the most productive time on the hiring front, so you definitely have a better chance of getting a job now compared to any other time of the year

Let me know if you want to speak more on this, and good luck!


----------



## Bruce Stephen (Oct 2, 2013)

It happens on every new graduate, not only you, no matter it is in Dubai or un-Dubai.

If Dubai is a must, do anythign you can find before you are strong or lucky enough to leave for a better one.

Then if Dubai is not a must, select the favorite one from all you could have.


----------

